# ابناء الحقول لخدمات البترول



## المهندس ماكس (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيكا حديث التخرج جالى شغل فى شركة ابناء الحقول لخدمات البترول
ولكن مطلوب عمل عقد لمدة سنة قبل اى شغل
فارجو ممن لديهم خبرة بمجال البترول اى معلومات عن الشركة وعن نظام العقد قبل بدء الشغل
وشكرا


----------

